#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-12
<guspad> is someone using hdaps on a thinkpad ?
<robb1> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-13
<tritium> ajmitch: do you happen to know who mailman@lists.ubuntu.com is?  I seem to have lost my admin password for ubuntu-us-nm mailing list...
<ajmitch> nope, but there's an RT instance you can put a ticket in for sysadmin stuff
<ajmitch> did you get an email about MOTU stuff?
<tritium> I did, yes.
<tritium> RT instance?  What do you mean?
* ajmitch hopes you'll stay & help :)
<tritium> Thanks, ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> the 'canonical' way of complaining to sysadmins about lists, etc
<ajmitch> I'll try & find the info about it
<tritium> Thanks!
<tritium> And I appreciate you wanting me to stick around :)
<tritium> I don't recognize the name of the person that emailed me.
<ajmitch> it would have been dholbach or gpocentek
<ajmitch> motu council people
<tritium> The later.
<tritium> latter
<ajmitch> I got told rtadmin@canonical.com
<tritium> Thanks, ajmitch.
<tritium> Does RT stand for real time?
<ajmitch> request tracker
<ajmitch> an ugly perl hack
<tritium> Oh, heh ;)
<tritium> ajmitch: I got a delivery notice
<tritium> (failure notice)
<tritium> I'll just email mailman@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<ajmitch> good luck
<tritium> Thanks
<AndrewB> Is anybody about?
<AndrewB> How should I do a report on an Ibook,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_iBookG4_14in_1%2e33GHz  that stands but is out dated. Do I just add a new column. It would be Edgy stable I could test.
<dade`> is there someone that uses ubuntu + macbook ?
<AndrewB> dade`: sup?
<dade`> AndrewB: sup what
<AndrewB> Hello.
<dade`> hello
<dade`> what does it mean sup
<AndrewB> dade`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_Macintosh might help..
<AndrewB> Short for whats up.
<dade`> thx
<dade`> hmm i'm using a slow connection
<dade`> nothing useful
<AndrewB> dade`: what is it your wanting?
<dade`> i user ubuntu on the macbook time ago
<dade`> the main problem was sleep
<dade`> it worked if you disable the cdrom ata driver
<dade`> so with sleep you could not use cdrom
<dade`> and now i was wandering if the problem is gone
* AndrewB isn't sure sorry
<active> hi
<active> any one help me daul boot ubuntu and xp on my laptop please
<viktor> does anybody have amilo L1310g ?
<Alpha_Cluster> has anyone gotten a laptop with an ATI chip extend onto another moniter?
<pochu> does anybody want to buy an Acer Aspire 1642zwlmi for 500? :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-14
<mixium> Hi guys. I'm new here and I have a question (not support) about offering webcam kernel modules.
<mixium> There is a great guy developing kernel modules for the latest HP laptop webcams. One that I have myself (HP dv6000t). I'm testing those I can and some more this week.
<mjg59> mixium: Best bet is to file a bug against linux-source-2.6.20 in launchpad with a link to the source
<mixium> Thanks. Once I get the latest driver and confirm it works I'll do that.
<mixium> That should happen this week.
<mjg59> Cool
<mixium> Actually the only two problems I have are the webcam and the headphone/alsa. I'm going to try to find fixes for the sound and post a bug reort there as well. I've seen some users compiling alsa themselves. I just think that's the wrong way to do it.
<mixium> I think bug reports help everyone.
<mjg59> Yup
<mjg59> We're still working on fixing sound bugs
<mixium> With the alsa 1.0.13 the sound has improved (but heaphones do not switch main sound off). How can I help you guys test the sound fixes?
<mixium> My public information is already registered at launchpad and at the wiki if that is important.
<crimsun> please pastebin your lcpvi -vvn
<crimsun> lspci -vvn, rather
<mixium> sure
<mixium> I don't have any software installed to do that (using chatzilla) but I will give you a link to my server in just a sec
<crimsun> using http://pastebin.ca to paste the output from that command will suffice
<mixium> http://pastebin.ca/394134
<crimsun> that's already fixed (fix-committed) in feisty.
<mixium> in regards to the sound I assume?
<crimsun> yes.
<mixium> Do you have a bug report I can reference/
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/90775
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90775 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound does not play after headphones removed" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<mixium> thanks
<crimsun> note that the description is a bit misleading; the real issue is was, depending on which kernel used, either missing jack sense control or a jack sense inversion
<crimsun> was, even.
<mixium> OK, because that is only one of the sound problems I am having.
<mixium> on Feisty Herd 5 - current
<mixium> I'll spend some more time making sure before I post a bug
<crimsun> the fixes are not available in a kernel yet
<crimsun> this is the actual commit: http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=94e796e42ba693e81a0e6497d9477cdbb742ce4c
<mixium> very nice work. The comments cover every problem I expereince
<mixium> very nice work
<mixium> Thanks for the information and have a great night all.
<Death_Sargent> hello
<AndrewB> How do I test a laptops mix?
<AndrewB> got it..
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-16
<XelHa> hi all
<XelHa> I have a laptop and Edgy did not properly detected the native resolution.
<pochu> XelHa: which video card and driver?
<XelHa> the fix was pretty trivial, jut changing the configuration file for X and adding the 1280x800 resolution.
<XelHa> where should I report this so that it would be fixed for Festy ?
<pochu> XelHa: have you already tried feisty?
<XelHa> no.
<pochu> XelHa: then first try it, because it may be fixed
<pochu> XelHa: also, which driver and card do you have?
<XelHa> Radeon X 200M. first I used the default driver then switched to the one from ATI ( ... must have Baryl :)
<pochu> XelHa: I suggest you to try feisty (you can simply try the live cd)
<XelHa> OK, I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<BackwardsDown> will beryl be in the standard repro's in feisty?
<pochu> BackwardsDown: nop
<pochu> BackwardsDown: but compiz is installed by default (though not enabled)
<BackwardsDown> why didn't they go for beryl instead of compiz?
<BackwardsDown> I thought beryl was better integrated in ubuntu?
<pochu> I think beryl is more unstable than compiz
<BackwardsDown> ah k
<XelHa> I have a laptop who's native resolution is not properly detected. after installing i only get 1024*768 instead of the 1280*800.
<XelHa> The latest Feisty does not solve the problem.
<XelHa> It can be easily solved by changing the X config file and adding the native resolution.
<XelHa> where should I report this?
<DreamerHxC> hi all
<DreamerHxC> I have an Acer Aspire 1691 with Inte pro 2200 wireless card. I have Edgy eft and I'm currently connected to my wireless but it's not woking, and it's properly configured. Can you please help me?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-17
<tiago_deliberali> hi! i'm looking for a handwriting recognition software for my tablet pc... someone has a tablet pc with that???? : )
<IamUnsai1> Good evening, is there anyone here who can help me with an X Server issue?  It's on Ubuntu 6.10, most up to date kernel, Toshiba Satellite P105 laptop with Intel 945GM Express graphics chipset
<IamUnsai1> *bump*
<crimsun> it's normally much more productive just to spill your issue than to ask to ask.
<crimsun> mmkay.
<paulo> qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni per un nb packard bell easynote?
<Fujitsu> !es
<Fujitsu>  Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<giftnudel> I guess it's rather italian ...
<giftnudel> (without knowning)
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Fujitsu> Silly me.
<Fujitsu> That is rather Italian looking.
<Fujitsu> So many vowels... It has to be.
<giftnudel> ;)
<giftnudel> I find it very interesting that one can find out the language without actually speaking it ;)
<XelHa> Hi all, I'm filling in a new laptop model and  have difficulties making the difference between Brand and Make. Can anyone enlighten me?
<XelHa> The laptop that I'm working on is sold by Medion and model MD9300.
<Apreche> hi, I just got a Fujitsu P7230 and everything "just works" in Ubuntu except the LCD brightness controls. I want to develop a patch for it, because nobody else ever will, but I don't know enough about ACPI.
<Fujitsu> Apreche: Are you able to control the brightness by echoing a number to /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-18
<Apreche> Fujitsu, yes I can
<Apreche> Fujitsu, i can also see some events happening in acpid and dmesg when I push the buttons
<Fujitsu> Apreche: OK... That's odd.
<Apreche> Fujitsu, hence, my confusion.
<Fujitsu> Can you paste one of the acpid log entries here?
<Apreche> sure
<Apreche> actually
<Apreche> the acpid only logs something if I do Fn+F7 (brightness up)
<Apreche> if I do brightness down it doesn't show in acpid
<Apreche> only in dmesg
<Apreche> [Sat Mar 17 19:45:00 2007]  received event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"
<Apreche> [Sat Mar 17 19:45:00 2007]  notifying client 4049[0:0] 
<Apreche> [Sat Mar 17 19:45:00 2007]  notifying client 4206[106:110] 
<Apreche> [Sat Mar 17 19:45:00 2007]  completed event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"
<Apreche> 4049 is Xorg and 4206 is hald-addon-acpi
<Apreche> Fujitsu, want any other information? I've tried just about everything.
<Fujitsu> You might want to file a bug on the kernel, I think.
<Apreche> where do I go to do that?
<Fujitsu> Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Apreche> I was using Edgy, but just now I am booting a Feisty CD just to make sure
<Fujitsu> Check if it's still broken in Feisty, and if it is please file a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug
<Apreche> omg, it works in Feisty! hooray.
<Fujitsu> Oh good!
<Apreche> I'm still wondering what the problem was, though.
<Apreche> if I install feisty, will it upgrade itself to the stable version when the stable version is released?
<Fujitsu> The normal upgrade process will do that, yes.
<Apreche> awesome
<Apreche> thanks
<Fujitsu> The beta will be released in a few days, if you wish to wait until then.
<Apreche> oh, good. I know the final is about a month away, and I can't go a month without brightness controls.
<Fujitsu> The beta is meant for general testing, so should be pretty much OK to use.
<Apreche> wow, this is pretty cool. A laptop that 100% just works without any ndiswrappers or anything.
<Apreche> alright, I'll definitely do that, thanks again
<Fujitsu> Mine does too, it's great!
<Apreche> awesome
<Fujitsu> You might want to write up a LaptopTestingTeam page for it.
<Apreche> yeah, I saw that. I will definitely do that.
<Apreche> because I still think that the g-force sensor and the fingerprint reader do not work
<Apreche> ok, bye
<pochu> sacater: do u still want a laptop? :)
<sacater> pochu: oh yea, but i only have around 95 quid
<sacater> pochu: if its free gimme gimme
<sacater> pochu: please
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> ....
<pochu> I'm afraid not :(
<sacater> well i would still like it, but need more cash
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> :(
<sacater> dont suppose i could owe a few hundred quid, i got 4000 in court case, and i can pay you when im 18 (when im allowed the 4000 from court, ill have more by then, cos of interest)
<sacater> pochu:
<pochu> hehe
<sacater> pochu: no seriously
<pochu> sacater: are you 14?
<sacater> pochu: yes i am
<sacater> 2 months ago
<pochu> so are you saying you'll pay me in 4 years?
<sacater> pochu: kinda yeah
<pochu> :S
<sacater> pochu: aw comib
<sacater> aw comon*#
<pochu> aw?
<sacater> pochu: please...... im trust worthy and honest, check this terms school report
<pochu> sacater: I don't say you aren't honest, but I can't wait 4 years to get the money ;)
<pochu> sacater: however, you can ask your parents for the money, and give it them back once you have it :)
<sacater> pochu: sure you can, you can look forward to it if your'e in debt
<sacater> sacater: i got a new PDA and bluetooth adaptor for my birthday, they will say no for now
<pochu> :(
<sacater> pochu: pretty please with stawberries on top, what if i say a very thought provoking question
<sacater> pochu:
<pochu> sacater: I'm not sure I've understood you :S
<pochu> my english is poor :)
<sacater> pretty please ?
<sacater> basically
<pochu> ah, ok
<pochu> and strawberries?
<sacater> with strawberries on top, to make it nice
<pochu> hehehe
<sacater> pochu: is that a yes or no :|
<pochu> sacater: it's a no, if you still say you'll pay me in 4 years time :(
<pochu> I can't wait that long, sorry
<sacater> hmm. join #sacater, theres someone id like you to meet
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-10
<drc> Anyone have experience with Dell I 1420n (laptop with ubuntu pre-installed) ?
<xhaker> drc: i got one of the laptops dell sells with ubuntu
<xhaker> maybe i can help. mine is a xps m1330
<drc> oh, I don't really have a problem, in fact I have not yet received it - friday :(
<drc> I was just wondering about any gotcha's involved
<drc> wait...I do have a question...is there anything Dell specific that Dell includes, or could I just grad a live cd and in reinstall the way I want?
<xhaker> you can grab the livecd and get it done.
<drc> I talking especially about drivers here
<xhaker> I didn't need any drivers. Everything worked out of the box.
<drc> great...thanks a lot
<xhaker> dell includes a dvd codec though.
<drc> bah...That I can do for myself :)
<drc> xhaker:  Did Dell have one large / partition, or did they do the decent thing and make /, /home etc. different partitions
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-11
<Nilbus> I have 2 new laptops where the splash screen is black during boot and shutdown.  Framebuffer seems to work with the live-cd, so I'm not sure what might be wrong.  Any ideas?
<Nilbus> oh, sorry. I hadn't read the topic
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-16
<bAndie91> hi all
<bAndie91> i have some generic questions
<bAndie91> how can i make more flexible network up and down?
<bAndie91> on a laptop
<bAndie91> when i move between networks...
<bAndie91> how can i make more flexible network up and down? on a laptop, when i move between networks...
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-10
<tgl5> bonjour :)
<tgl5> voilà je viens vous voir pour une question si vous avez ubuntu 8.10 avez vous rencontrer des soucis avec le son ?
<tgl5> j'ai lue beaucoup de chose par rapport au problème de son mais je suis un peu perdue :s par rapport surtout au faite de alsa et pulseaudio
<tgl5> euhhhh je suis au bonne endroit?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-13
<shadeslayer> hi what does this channel basically do?
<shadeslayer> nothing i guess,ill go then
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-14
<guest1> any idea how to set a touchpad to absolute mode?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-15
<EdUb> Hello - is this the correct place to inquire about wireless problems on a laptop?
<EdUb> I have a new Thinkpad with an Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 wireless card and cannot get it working.  I have filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/537814
<EdUb> Is there something more I can do, or should I post this in other locations?
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-03-15
<drozduck> hello
